# Help ID This Old H&R Revolver?



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Got it many years ago, not sure what model it is, when it dates from, approx value, etc. It even came with the simple brown holster (depicted) when I got it, unsure whether the holster dates from the same era as the gun or not. Serial number is 487xxx. Any help/info greatly appreciated. (See pics)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Plenty of info online about this piece.

It's worth at least 150$


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't identify it by model, but most of the top break models were made in the late 1800's to early 1900's. A lot of the older ones were .32 rimfire, but some of the later models were .32 or .38 center fires. The H&R's that I've actually held were not top break and were made in the 60's and sold for $50 - $60. They were better quality than the ones generally referred to back then as Saturday Night Specials, but not very accurate. They were targeted at people who wanted very close-in personal protection, not target shooters.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The primary reference is _The Standard Catalog of Firearms_, published by Krause.
There is also a version which covers only military arms.

There are descriptions and lots of pictures, along with dates of manufacture and approximate values according to condition.
There's a new edition produced every year, although any recent edition is good for at least three year's-worth of research.

I strongly suggest that you buy a copy. Click on: 2012 Standard Catalog of Firearms | Krause Books


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The primary reference is _The Standard Catalog of Firearms_, published by Krause............. I strongly suggest that you buy a copy. Click on: 2012 Standard Catalog of Firearms | Krause Books


Actually, I forgot about that book. And I think I even still have an old copy of one of them stashed away in a box somewhere. It's probably 8 or 10 years old, but the historical info in it will no doubt still be useful, even if the gun price info is not up-to-date. Gotta go root around for it now! (And probably time to order a new, up-to-date one.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whoops-sorry...
_The Standard Catalog of Firearms_ seems to have been handed over to _The Gun Digest_.
It's new website is: 2015 Standard Catalog of Firearms: Price & Reference Guide | GunDigestStore


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

H&R were making top break models like my 999 Sportsman .22 up into the 90s at least when mine was made.


----------

